# South Iowa crappies?



## GTS225 (May 12, 2019)

I hear the crappies are finally starting to spawn here. Heading out Wed. or Thur. 
I'll report back, and maybe somebody can give me a heads up before we leave.

Roger


----------



## LDUBS (May 12, 2019)

Look forward to the report. 

Tight lines!


----------

